# Reno to Truckee by road bike



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone got a favorite route? I'm a strong rider and don't mind a lot of climbing but would prefer grades 7% or less this time of year. Visiting friends and not sure about routes. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

kretzel said:


> Anyone got a favorite route? I'm a strong rider and don't mind a lot of climbing but would prefer grades 7% or less this time of year. Visiting friends and not sure about routes.
> 
> Thanks!


There's really only one route**, up and over Mt. Rose, and then around the Lake to Kings Beach and up and over 267, or keep going to Tahoe City and on in to Truckee, the latter being the flatter (with about 4000' of climbing). It's not a bad ride, but that does mean going over an 8800' pass where there's still significant snow on the ground, and sand on the road. It could be done, but I'd wait until afternoon, when the ice will be melted from the shady spots. 

Well, no, actually, I wouldn't do it till May, when there'd be a lot less traffic.

** there is an alternate route (Verdi-Dog Valley-Stampede-Boca-Glenshire-Truckee) but it requires significant dirt-roading and is almost definitely impassible till June.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

There are virtually no good routes this time of year. I ride all of them for most of the summer to meet friends up there, but this time of year it is bad. You are very limited on the routes into Truckee. Because there are no frontage roads along Interstate 80 you have the following options: Mt. Rose Highway (431) to SR28 at Incline Village around to Crystal Bay and SR267 over into Truckee. This route has one very high and one considerable pass. Mt. Rose Highway is out of the question if there has been snow within the a week preceding the ride as you will have no shoulder whatsoever and the amount of ice and runoff makes it dangerous. Mr. Rose Summit is at 8,900 feet and the climb, although not too bad gradewise, is constant. 267 has very large shoulders but can be plagued with water running off the snow along the route and covering the highway. In the morning it can be very icy. Watch the descent into Truckee as the freeze-thaw cycle has made the pavement a broken up mess in places. 

Another, and longer, option is to ride up North Virginia into Stead and wind your way around to Red Rock Road and then ride 395 North to Highway 70. Head west on Highway 70 to SR89 and head south into Truckee. I’ve done it, but it is a full days ride. The advantage is a lower altitude overall with a lot less snow to deal with. Lots of traffic north on 395 though. I think this route is something like 70 or 80 miles all told (I could be wrong and don’t remember exactly). 

Otherwise, you really don’t have a lot of options unless you ride down into Carson City, up and over Spooner Summit on Highway 50, and around on SR28 to 267 and then up and over into Truckee. This route is doable this time of year if no recent storms have hit but is long.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks guys for the info - appreciate the local knowledge. Will keep in mind for our summer visit. 

Cheers,


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Another summer option if you have some fat tires would be Reno to Verdi, Bridge St in Verdi turns into Dog Valley Rd (gravel and washboard), Henness Pass Rd (gravel without the washboard) to Hwy 89 about 15 Mi or so North of Truckee. Probably two thirds of this route is on gravel. Don`t know if that does you any good, but I thought I`d make you aware of the option.
EDIT: Alternative to this route would be to follow the Boca Reservoir signs from Dog Valley. Go under the underpass at I 80 to Hirshdale Rd, which winds around and becomes Glenshire Rd and runs to the old downtown in Truckee. Pretty sure that`s the old US 40 route. Paved from Boca to Truckee, giving about half paved and half gravel for the whole route.


----------

